# Guacamole;



## Roxy (Dec 4, 2022)

This is really good!

My Guacamole:






3 Avocados

***Take A Knife & Run It Down Halfway, Open Avocado & Take The Pit Out

3 Avocados, Peeled, Pitted & Diced

1 T. Sour Cream

2-(3-oz.)-Pkg.s Philadelphia Cream Cheese, Sioftened

2 T. Hot Salsa-(I Buy It At The Meat Market Where I Live)

1 Pinch Salt

Dash Of Ground Black Pepper

***I Used McCormick Crushed Black Pepper, To Taste

1 Dash Salt

***I Used Garlic Salt

1 Dash Onion Powder

Add all of the ingredients to mixing bowl; mix until desired consistency 

Serve with Tortilla Chips.


----------

